
Keeping Digital Communities Weird - rbdeveloper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MG1aR71uFg
======
rbdeveloper
In this talk, part of "The Future of Programmable Money" series, Andreas
discusses digital gentrification and corporatisation, how this relates to the
"blockchain not Bitcoin" phenomenon, and why we should maintain interesting
communities both offline and online.

